# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Độc đáo lễ hội từ đua ngựa đến... đua chó - le hoi

## yeuhanoi

*Đua ngựa Bắc Hà*

 
Đua ngựa là một trong những nét văn hóa rất đặc trưng của Bắc Hà (Lào Cai). Vẫn là những chú ngựa hàng ngày thồ lúa, thồ ngô từ nương về nhà, nhưng khi vào cuộc đua đã mang đến cho khán giả những màn biểu diễn hấp dẫn, ngoạn mục, để lại trong lòng mỗi du khách ấn tượng sâu sắc khi đến với miền "cao nguyên trắng".

Hàng năm, cứ khi những bông hoa mận trắng đã kết thành những quả mận tròn căng, chín mọng là lúc trên cao nguyên trắng lại diễn ra hội đua ngựa “thồ” truyền thống.

Mũ nhựa thay cho mũ bảo hiểm, đôi dép lê hay giầy ba-ta, các chàng kỵ sĩ người dân tộc Mông, Dao, Tày bước vào cuộc đua mà không cần yên, không cần bàn đạp, không cả trang phục bảo hiểm... Chính vì thế muốn giữ được thăng bằng cần phải biết cách ngồi vào đúng điểm lõm gần vai ngựa, hai chân phải kẹp chặt vào bụng ngựa và nhấp nhổm lên xuống theo nhịp phi của ngựa.

_Cả người lẫn ngựa tung bay trong tiếng hò reo cổ vũ. Cuộc đua tranh không kém phần quyết liệt._

_Có lẽ ít có nới nào lại có một hội đua ngựa độc đáo, nguyên sơ và hồn nhiên như thế!_

*Đua voi Tây Nguyên*

Ngày hội đua voi là ngày vui lớn ở Tây Nguyên phản ánh tinh thần thượng võ và tài nghệ thuần dưỡng voi của người M’Nông, một dân tộc giàu đức tính dũng cảm, từng đối mặt với những tình huống hiểm nguy, căng thẳng trong những cuộc săn bắt voi rừng.

Những chú voi đã gắn với mảnh đất Tây Nguyên từ đời nào không biết. Voi cần mần chở gỗ làm nhà rông, voi kiên cường tải lương thực trong chiến đấu và voi hùng dũng trong cuộc tranh tài trên cao nguyên.

Vào cuộc đua, hai nài voi ngồi trước và sau điều khiển voi chạy đúng đường và giữ sức bền, tăng tốc... Hàng nghìn đồng bào ăn mặc thổ cẩm sặc sỡ hoa văn đứng hai bên đường hò hét tạo nên một không khí náo nhiệt. Tiếng chiêng, trống, tiếng hò reo cổ vũ ầm vang cả núi rừng.

Cuộc đua tài quyết liệt của những chú voi, hơi men nồng nàn của rượu cần, những điệu múa và tiếng cồng chiêng...  sẽ là những dấu ấn đẹp trong lòng du khách.

_Những chú voi hiền lành. Biểu tượng của núi rừng Tây Nguyên._


*Đua chó Vũng Tàu*

Đến Vũng Tàu vào dịp cuối tuần, ngoài tắm biển, nhiều du khách còn có dịp ghé xem một môn giải trí độc đáo và hấp dẫn là đua chó.

_Những chú chó vào đường đua chuẩn bị cho một cuộc đua tranh quyết liệt.
_
Chó đua là một loại chó săn có nguồn gốc từ Ireland, sau đó được người Úc nhân giống, rồi cung cấp cho trường đua chó Vũng Tàu và nhiều nước khác. Khi chó được 4 tháng tuổi là thời điểm bắt đầu tuyển chọn và huấn luyện thành chó đua với những bài tập rất khắt khe.

Sân vận động được thiết kế vòng đua không quá lớn nên từ khán đài, bạn có thể quan sát được từng sải chân của các chú chó. Sau khi phát lệnh, một con “thỏ mồi” được gắn trên đường trượt quanh đường đua sẽ chạy trước với tốc độ luôn nhanh hơn các chú chó. Con nào về đích trước thì sẽ thắng cuộc.

Trong khi chó đang trên đường chạy, bạn có thể thoải mái la hét, cổ vũ cho chú chó mình yêu thích, cũng là một cách giảm stress khá hiệu quả. Bên cạnh việc xem chó đua, nhiều người còn có thể tham gia chương trình dự thưởng để cho cuộc đua thêm hồi hộp, hấp dẫn.

_Đua chó "độc đáo" chỉ có ở Vũng Tàu._

*Đua bò Bảy Núi*

Lễ hội đua bò kéo bừa là nét sinh hoạt văn hoá, môn thể thao độc đáo và đặc sắc của đồng bào dân tộc Khơ-me vùng Bảy Núi.

Lễ hội được tổ chức vào lễ "Đôn ta" (lễ cúng ông bà), từ ngày 9 đến ngày 10 tháng 10 âm lịch hàng năm. Trong lễ ''Đôn-ta" ngoài tập tục thả thuyền, người Khơ-me còn tổ chức hội đua bò truyền thống.

_Lễ hội đua bò của đồng bào Khơ-me vùng An Giang._

Để chuẩn bị cho cuộc đua bò, họ chọn một khoảnh ruộng bằng phẳng, chiều dài chừng 200m, ngang 100m có nước xăm xắp, được “trục” xới nhiều lần cho có độ trơn của bùn, bốn bên có bờ bao và điểm đích có đoạn đường trống để làm độ dừng an toàn cho bò.

Người điều khiển phải đứng thật vững nếu bị ngã hoặc rơi ra khỏi giàn bừa coi như thua cuộc. Điều này có khác với đua ngựa ở chỗ là mỗi người cưỡi một con, ai về đích trước sẽ thắng cuộc.

Từ lúc cuộc đua bắt đầu cho đến kết thúc không khí lúc nào cũng tưng bừng và hào hứng, tiếng vỗ tay, reo hò, sôi nổi cổ động dành cho những người điều khiển các đôi bò giỏi hoặc những pha về đích gay go, quyết liệt.

_Không dễ dàng để vừa đứng trên giàn bừa vừa điều khiển đôi bò._


_Rạp mình trong bùn lầy._

----------

